# Mes PJ dans mail illisibles !?



## fabrice 59 (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
Les possesseurs d'Ipad l'ont sûrement constaté : on ne peux pas ouvrir certaines pièces jointes au courrier. 
Exemple : les fichiers WMV
Connaissez vous un moyen de les lire sans les transférer sur le Mac ou le PC ?
Merciiiiii !!!


----------



## bugman (13 Juin 2010)

Regarde sur l'appstore : yxplayer pour le WMV (mais je ne te garantie rien, je n'ai pas testé). A première vue il faut passer par iTunes quand même (pour le transfère des fichiers).

Il existe egalement une app qui permet de lire pas mal de format : GoodReader (mais pas le WMV).


----------



## fabrice 59 (13 Juin 2010)

Merci bugman, mais yxplayer n,est pas très au point d' après les commentaires laissés sur le store (saccade). Surtout, je recherche une solution autonome m'évitant de transférer sur mon iMac. Une telle application n'existe pas apparemment. bizarre que les développeurs n'aient pas encore sorti un outil du genre... C'est carrément indispensable !!!

---------- Post added at 13h53 ---------- Previous post was at 11h55 ----------

Quelqu un a une solution alternative ???


----------

